# Shaggy/Straight fur



## anaeinstein (Dec 31, 2012)

My teacher's poodle had puppies and I had the pleasure of becoming the owner of one. He's allegedly a cockapoo but bears no resemblance to either breed and I was just wondering if that would ever change. He has black, shaggy fur (it's more like hair really). His name is Darcy, as in Mr. Darcy from P&P. 
Pictures attached


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't think that's a Cockapoo what are the parents? xx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

How old is he in the photos? Only they do change.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I agree, he does not look like either breed . . and mother was a poodle?? BUT . .they can change quite a bit. Interesting . . .


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Super cute either way.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Who cares....he's lovely.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

It's difficult to tell from those pics. I think his face could be like a spaniel but his ears seem quite small for either breed but that could just be his age and the pics. When I first used to take Honey out, a couple of different dog walkers said they couldn't see either breed! (although I could definitely see the spaniel in her). She had a fairly light and straighter coat too which is now getting thicker and shaggier. I've often found that whenever you say 'cockapoo', people always tend to think of'poodle' and 'curls' without even thinking about the 'cocker' part of the mix. Bizarre really! x


----------



## anaeinstein (Dec 31, 2012)

The mom was a poodle and the dad was a cocker spaniel.
The rest of his litter mates looked like a typical cockapoo puppy

And agreed, he's a lovely dog, incredibly smart and already potty trained.
Those were at 8/9 weeks 
He's ten weeks now and his fur has gotten better but still basically the same


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Welcome.
He looks so tiny! 
Interesting to have a poodle mum - mostly the cockapoos on here have cocker mums! Not that it alters the mix, just an observation.
They do change as they grow and there is such a variation as they grow up too.
Most important thing is that you love him, which you obviously do.
We will all watch to see how he grows and changes.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Here are a couple of pics of Billy just to show how much they change over time - he is only wavy in the first one taken at around 7 weeks old but is very curly now!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

He is cute and the interesting thing about a crossbreed is you never quite know what you are getting. He doesn't look much like a cockapoo but he may do as he gets older. Dexter looked very spaniel like when he was little and Bonnie looked very poodle like, now they look very alike.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

This is Honey when she was about 10 weeks old and the other at 5 months. They can change considerably over time but some take a lot longer than others and it can take up to 2 years for a coat to fully grow through. I also gave her a good hair cut at 4 months to ged rid off all the wispy rough ends. Her coat is now very soft and is only just starting to get thicker and wavier. x


----------



## anaeinstein (Dec 31, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> This is Honey when she was about 10 weeks old and the other at 5 months....


That's crazyyy! This is the most similar scenario I've seen. Thank-you for sharing  You have a lovely dog


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jane I love Honey!!! And Billy really did get curly.


----------



## anaeinstein (Dec 31, 2012)

I snapped this picture of him (and me) today


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

He is just adorable!


----------

